# Rocky the (Italian) Greek



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2017)

Okay, sports fans, who are you picking in the Super Bowl?

I like New England to win. I think Atlanta is a very talented squad but they may have peaked against Dallas. I don't think they can reach that pinnacle again. Also, I have tremendous respect for the abilities of Belichick as a strategist and game manager and for Tom Brady as a QB and team leader. Besides, the way that New England dusted my "Stillers," they barely had an intra-squad scrimmage. 

Let's hear those predictions! No point spread, just win or lose.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 3, 2017)

Rocky said:


> Also, I have tremendous respect for Tom Brady as a QB and team leader.



I recall watching leader Brady kicking his helmet around and screaming at his teammates like a little kid in their playoff loss the year NO won the Super Bowl. He was an adult then, so I don't think he's grown up. On the other hand, there's no more hated team for a Saints fan than the Falcons. Think I'll watch a good movie...........


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I recall watching leader Brady kicking his helmet around and screaming at his teammates like a little kid in their playoff loss the year NO won the Super Bowl. He was an adult then, so I don't think he's grown up. On the other hand, there's no more hated team for a Saints fan than the Falcons. Think I'll watch a good movie...........



Come on, Johnd, make a pick. Being a life-long Steeler fan, I am not crazy about the Patriots, either but I acknowledge their talent.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 3, 2017)

I think that Brady won't be so pretty after Atlanta gets through with him...lol


----------



## Johnd (Feb 3, 2017)

Rocky said:


> Come on, Johnd, make a pick. Being a life-long Steeler fan, I am not crazy about the Patriots, either but I acknowledge their talent.



I don't downplay the talent of either team, they're there for a reason. I hold my nose and select the "dirty birds".


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 3, 2017)

With parents from Long Island and New England, I grew up with both Giants and Patriots influences. While the Giants are my team, the Pats are a very close second. Let's go New England!

PS: While it would have been cool, I don't think I could have handled another NE vs NY Super Bowl. Dreamt about that all my life, but when it actually happened, it was torture.


----------



## wpt-me (Feb 3, 2017)

I have to say that there will be two very good teams on the field. They both have
their strengths and weaknesses. I hope for the Pats to win and a good game.

Bill


----------



## JohnT (Feb 3, 2017)

My niece is rooting for the patriots because..... "Tom is soooooo cute". I just look skyward in derision.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2017)

Long time "Brady, Belichick, Patriot" hater. LOL

Hey the cheaters are going to cheat, cheat, cheat somehow you know it! I watched a lot of play from both teams this season as SWMBO and I both play FFB and we had the NFL Red Zone channel all season. I think Brady is going to spend a lot of the game on his back on Sunday. I don't gamble but if I did I would take the Falcons and those points any day of the week. The Falcons defense has played very much like Seattle's "legion of BOOM" did when they won the Super Bowl back in 2014 and that game ended up in a blowout of Denver. Matt Ryan shredded defenses all season long. The offensive line protected him well all year and though they don't run much when they do they can open a hole. This will be like a home game for Atlanta.

Falcons all the way!


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 3, 2017)

Atlanta, I think they will just want it more as a team.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 3, 2017)

I hate to say it, because I'd rather Atlanta win, but New England. Bellachick will do what the Eagles did to Matty Ryan. I do think Tommy Brady-bunch will be on his back a bit and kick his helmet, but in a win, or is that a wine? Who does Vegas favor anyway?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2017)

Pats by (3)



ceeaton said:


> Who does Vegas favor anyway?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like it is 5 to 4 for New England so far. Keep them coming and I am asking who do you think will win, not who do you want to win. I wanted the Steelers to win but I thought all along that New England would beat them and they did.


----------



## Mismost (Feb 3, 2017)

I didn't hear any one complaining about N.O. deflated balls when they won or anybody that could beat the Pats whining about deflated balls. Frankly, I never cared much for the Pats UNTIL the losing whiners started squeezing balls. I care even less for the NFL now...it's their rule, their refs handle every ball that comes into the game, and then THEY claim the Pats cheated? hummmm...same pollster as the news media used last year?

I'll take the Pats because they are that good. I also think the Falcons may be just a touch better. Should be an excellent game!


----------



## robert81650 (Feb 3, 2017)

From the South, gotta love the Falcons.................


----------



## Rodnboro (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm from Georgia and have always been a Falcons fan. I think it's going to be a close game with us getting the win if our defense plays well. Prediction: Falcons

RISE UP!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2017)

Rodnboro said:


> I'm from Georgia and have always been a Falcons fan. I think it's going to be a close game with us getting the win if our defense plays well. Prediction: Falcons
> 
> RISE UP!!!!



I have seen and heard that phrase, "Rise up!" What is the significance of it? Is it some kind of team war cry? Thanks.


----------



## Rodnboro (Feb 4, 2017)

Rocky said:


> I have seen and heard that phrase, "Rise up!" What is the significance of it? Is it some kind of team war cry? Thanks.




Yes, more or less a war cry. It means different things to different people. A couple I've heard are rise up to the occasion and rise up to the next level. At the games, "Rise Up" appears on the Jumbotron when they want the fans to stand and make noise. Hence rise up from your seat.


----------



## roger80465 (Feb 5, 2017)

My favorite teams are the Denver Broncos and whoever is playing the Raiders and the Patriots. Gotta root for Atlanta all the way. Bellicheat and CryBrady are going down!


----------



## Johnd (Feb 5, 2017)

Not looking too promising for the Pats........


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Rocky (Feb 5, 2017)

It ain't over till the fat lady sings. I will say this, it has been a heck of a game!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 5, 2017)

I think I hear a fat lady singing!

What a game, what a comeback! You have to give Brady and Belichick credit. You may not like either or neither but they have to be considered the greatest QB-coach combination in the history of the game. 

Atlanta played one heck of a game and they have nothing to regret. I think in the end, experience won out.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Rocky (Feb 6, 2017)

I will say this, it was fun for me to watch a Super Bowl game and not have a favorite in it. I really enjoyed the athleticism, the great plays, the enthusiasm on both sides, particularly Atlanta and the way New England came back when it looked like they were toast at 28-3. The announcers were saying that no team had ever come back from a 14 point deficit. I guess that still applies but one team came back from a 25 point deficit and scored 31 unanswered points.


----------



## roger80465 (Feb 6, 2017)

ibglowin said:


>



As much as it pains me to say, you have to give Brady, Belicheat and the Pats their due. They were amazing in the second half. It looked like the Falcons played to not lose rather than to win after halftime. I just can't stop thinking about the field goal opportunity they squandered late in the game. I'm pretty sure it will be on their minds all summer as well. Great game though.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2017)

The Falcons did not come out of the locker room after the half with anywhere near the same intensity of play. The defense looked tired in the 4th QTR. I blame it all on Lady Gaga......


----------



## Rocky (Feb 6, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> The Falcons did not come out of the locker room after the half with anywhere near the same intensity of play. The defense looked tired in the 4th QTR. I blame it all on Lady Gaga......



New England dominated the time of possession stat, running 88 plays to Atlanta's 41. The Falcon defense was gassed from the middle of the 3rd quarter to the end. I read or heard somewhere that Belichick has a very rigorous training and conditioning regimen. It sure paid off in this game.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2017)

This is the moment that broke the Falcons I think!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 6, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> This is the moment that broke the Falcons I think!



An absolutely incredible catch. As much as Brady deserved MVP, I thought Edelman deserved it just as much.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> An absolutely incredible catch. As much as Brady deserved MVP, I thought Edelman deserved it just as much.



I agree Jim, Edelman played a phenomenal game. If you look at the stats, his receptions/target were only 5/13, while White was 14/16 and Amendola was 8/11. However, when you take into account that he was held on almost every play and his yards/catch were 17.4, he was outstanding. And that catch! What a study in concentration. It has to be the greatest that I have ever seen, College or Pros.

I truly enjoyed the game and I believe Atlanta is a team on the rise. I also would not be surprised if we have seen the last of Brady's playing career. If it makes sense to "go out on top," how much more "top" is there? QB in 5 Bowl wins and 4th MVP, the most in both categories for any QB in history! At 39 years old, it is probably time to say, "That was a pretty fair career."


----------



## wpt-me (Feb 7, 2017)

OMG!! what a game, I would have bet the farm that the Pats were going to
lose in the 3rd quarter. MVP, I think White should have received it imho. Brady gave him the car
which I think was nice.

Bill


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2017)

wpt-me said:


> OMG!! what a game, I would have bet the farm that the Pats were going to
> lose in the 3rd quarter. MVP, I think White should have received it imho. Brady gave him the car
> which I think was nice.
> 
> Bill



I can't ague with any of that Bill. There were a lot of heroes in the game. White make some very critical catches and first downs. It was the best Super Bowl I have ever seen (and I am a die hard Steeler fan).


----------



## wpt-me (Feb 7, 2017)

Rocky said:


> I can't ague with any of that Bill. There were a lot of heroes in the game. White make some very critical catches and first downs. It was the best Super Bowl I have ever seen (and I am a die hard Steeler fan).



I think this sort of lines up with the Jets vs Baltimore Colt, when Joe Namath
beat them, for the first AFC win.

Bill


----------

